

Cuban Coders Looking to Energize a Nascent Startup Scene - lx
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-norvell/grand-ambitions-young-cub_b_7225436.html?rel=hn

======
reis4g
This is so cool, i know first hand Cuba has a lot to offer on IT and
innovation, I'm in! Do you guys have a mailing list or some other channel? I
would like to get notified when new stuff happens.

~~~
rodneyrdx
Hi there,

we have a small site explaining what this is all about:
[http://meetup.merchise.com/](http://meetup.merchise.com/)

and twitter here:
[https://twitter.com/MerchiseMeetup](https://twitter.com/MerchiseMeetup)

~~~
reis4g
ah, awesome, following!

------
civilian
There are cuban coders? I thought the internet was nearly illegal down there.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Cuba](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Cuba)

~~~
rodneyrdx
>There are cuban coders?

There are, a lot of them.

>I thought the internet was nearly illegal down there.

There's internet, expensive though ($4.50/h)

...and, were programmers who created the internet, not the other way around

------
morenoh149
I'm in SF but have Cuban roots. If anyone is interested in chatting drop me a
line.

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
Same here. I live in the Bay area but come from Miami from a Cuban family. I'm
interested.

~~~
rodneyrdx
drop us a line anytime info-at-merchise-dot-com

------
mladenkovacevic
Now there is one more reason to visit Cuba other than to enjoy the beautiful
beaches and the delicious rum. I'd love to attend one of the meetups and see
if there is any way I can help next time I'm there.

~~~
lx
Rum and warm weather... uhmm... arguable. Way better some mojitos and a bit of
chat ;-) Looking forward to meet you next time you come. Thanks

------
rodneyrdx
I'm Rodney, co-organizer of Merchise Startup Circle. We intent to help all
those who are involved in the Cuban startup scene in any way. The goal is to
create a regular meetup for anyone interested in startups, tech and
entrepreneurship. Glad to answer any questions

~~~
cadizjavier
There are tons of people that will be glad to collaborate and participate in
such meetups here in Cuba. How do you plan to help with those who are involved
? btw, i write you guys at the contact form two days ago.

~~~
rodneyrdx
Hi Javier,

> There are tons of people that will be glad to collaborate and participate in
> such meetups here in Cuba.

Sure... we know there're tons of people interested. That's exactly the main
reason to organize an event like this...

Any kind of collaboration is really appreciated. Drop us a line whenever you
want...

------
bugulandia
Hiya! Looking forward to meet you guys and remember those times at UCLV....
Best wishes!

~~~
lx
Hi mate, thanks a lot... Any chance in joining us as a speaker in the near
future?

~~~
bugulandia
That would be great! Returning as speaker to where I left as attendee ;-)

------
hectorxp
Hi guys, glad to see you around. I will be arriving late July, see you there
:)

~~~
lx
Hi Hector, we are expecting to hold monthly meetups... See you in July. Let us
know before your flight.

------
lx
I'm Alex Medina, co-organizing the event with Rodney and Med... AmA

